# How has adopted child affected birth child?



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,
I was wondering if I could ask those of you who already had a birth child when you adopted, how it affected them?
I have a daughter who is 3 and a half and am considering adoption as had a number of miscarriages. 
How did your bc feel? How did it affect them positively or negatively.
Thanks.
Tilly


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Are LA wanted there to be 5 years between BC and AC.  When are AC was placed he was 16m and BC was 5 so he was very involved in process he understood what was happen.  He is a great big brother and little brother loves him so much we are very lucky.  

Xx


----------

